# FOP warnings?



## BaseBallBatBoy (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich will per FOP ein simples DocBook XML 4.5 mit der offiziellen DocBook XSL 1.75.2 in ein PDF konvertieren. Das funktioniert soweit auch gut und produziert das PDF, aber auch einige Warnings. Eine Idee wie ich die folgenden Warnings ausblenden oder eliminieren kann? Danke schon im Voraus! Gruss BaseBallBatBoy

12.10.2009 20:32:49 org.apache.fop.cli.InputHandler warning
WARNUNG: Making portrait pages on A4 paper (210mmx297mm)

12.10.2009 20:32:50 org.apache.fop.fonts.FontInfo notifyFontReplacement
WARNUNG: Font 'Symbol,normal,700' not found. Substituting with 'Symbol,normal,400'.

12.10.2009 20:32:50 org.apache.fop.fonts.FontInfo notifyFontReplacement
WARNUNG: Font 'ZapfDingbats,normal,700' not found. Substituting with 'ZapfDingbats,normal,400'.


----------



## BaseBallBatBoy (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich denn der einzige mit dem Problem?

Jedenfalls hab ich mal was probiert was ich im DocBook XSL Guide gefunden habe (http://www.sagehill.net/docbookxsl/SpecialChars.html #SwitchSymbol):

```
<?xml version='1.0'?> 
<xsl:stylesheet xmlns:xsl="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format" version="1.0"> 
	<xsl:import href="\path\to\my\local\docbook-xsl-1.75.2\fo\docbook.xsl"/> 
	
	<xsl:template match="symbol[@role = 'symbolfont']">
		<fo:inline font-family="Symbol">
 			<xsl:call-template name="inline.charseq"/>
		</fo:inline>
	</xsl:template>

	<xsl:template match="zapfdingbats[@role = 'zapfdingbatsfont']">
		<fo:inline font-family="ZapfDingbats">
 			<xsl:call-template name="inline.charseq"/>
		</fo:inline>
	</xsl:template>
</xsl:stylesheet>
```


Das hat aber leider nichts geändert. Die Warnings kommen immer noch...
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? Wäre echt dankbar!

Gruss BaseBallBatBoy


----------



## deepthroat (16. Oktober 2009)

BaseBallBatBoy hat gesagt.:


> Bin ich denn der einzige mit dem Problem?


Wohl kaum. Warum suchst du denn nicht erstmal?

http://www.nabble.com/ZapfDingbats-and-Symbol-not-found-whereas-they-are-not-needed-td17492627.html

Gruß


----------



## BaseBallBatBoy (19. Oktober 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Wohl kaum. Warum suchst du denn nicht erstmal?
> 
> http://www.nabble.com/ZapfDingbats-and-Symbol-not-found-whereas-they-are-not-needed-td17492627.html
> 
> Gruß



OK, gut. Da steht: 
"To support proper character auto-selection I've modified the default to include the symbol and zapf-dingbats fonts, as they contain many characters normally not found in the default fonts."

Und WIE mache ich das nun? Denn eine genaue Erklärung was man denn nun tun muss (und wie) um die Warnings zu verhindern liefert auch dein Link leider nicht...


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2009)

BaseBallBatBoy hat gesagt.:


> OK, gut. Da steht:
> "To support proper character auto-selection I've modified the default to include the symbol and zapf-dingbats fonts, as they contain many characters normally not found in the default fonts."
> 
> Und WIE mache ich das nun? Denn eine genaue Erklärung was man denn nun tun muss (und wie) um die Warnings zu verhindern liefert auch dein Link leider nicht...


Bis zum Ende hast du wohl nicht gelesen?



> If it does bother anyone, it would suffice to override font-family on
> the fo:root, and set it to a single value.



Außerdem steht doch auch da, das man die Warnungen auch einfach ignorieren kann.

Gruß


----------



## BaseBallBatBoy (19. Oktober 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Bis zum Ende hast du wohl nicht gelesen?



Doch schon, aber offensichtlich haben wir da ein Missverständnis: Ich bekomme gar nie ein fo:root in die Finger, weil ich das XSL-FO automatisch mit der offiziellen docbook xsl erzeugen lasse. Der FOP verarbeitet intern das XML und XSL zu einem XSL-FO, und danach in einem zweiten Schritt das XSL-FO zu PDF. Ich habe also gar nie die möglichkeit das XSL-FO File zu manipulieren...

Allerdings hab ich noch was gefunden, was evtl. weiterhelfen könnte:
http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/fop/0.94/fonts.html
Der unterste Abschnitt

http://www.sagehill.net/docbookxsl/AddFont.html
Der Abschnitt Configuring a font in FOP

Wie man denn nun ein solches XML font metrics file erstellt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Zudem habe ich bei meinem lokalen System nur die Symbol ttf. ZapfDingbats ttf gibts bei mir offenbar gar nicht... Eine Idee?



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem steht doch auch da, das man die Warnungen auch einfach ignorieren kann.



Ja das wäre dann wohl die allerletzte Lösung. Ich dachte einfach nur, dass dieses Problem doch bestimmt schon einemal jemand gelöst haben muss...


Gruss


----------

